# TT Newbie!



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Guys

I've just secured a 2003 TT V6 DSG Coupe today. Glacier blue with cream leather. Nice piece of kit. Looking forward to picking it up from Devon on Friday! 

I'll post up some pics at the weekend.

Cheers all

Alex


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome.... 

One of a very few Glacier Blue owners. :wink:

Enjoy a lovely colour.... 

And we love pics too.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

